# jug dug from dry lake bottom chinese work camp



## pasttreasures57 (Aug 1, 2009)

[8D]


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 1, 2009)

Nice looking[] Can you give me a closeup of #4? ----looks like a Chemical bottle---Fred.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Aug 1, 2009)

#4 looks like a HYPRO bleach bottle.  It was made in Compton, CA in the 1940s.


----------



## pasttreasures57 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey Fred sure, my grandson and son dug that on our properrty. here are some close ups...



<a href="http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=438562294&albumID=1103293&imageID=12516114"><img src="http://hotlink.myspacecdn.com/images02/37/43b3369f753f4f8e8e52bc907ea3f913/m.jpg" alt="" /></a>I am trying....Joyce


----------



## pasttreasures57 (Aug 1, 2009)

Hey what do you think about the jug, no markings...definitely old...dug from the lake bed, a cap and ball pistol was found there too...













what is this look at the bottom marks....Joyce


----------



## mr.fred (Aug 1, 2009)

Thanks for the replys----i have a hypro bottle was wondering what was in it.  Fred.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Aug 1, 2009)

Do you have a pic of the pistol?


----------



## madman (Aug 1, 2009)

HEY THE HYPRO JUG IS COOL  IVE DUG A ROUND ONE BUT NOT A CORKER JUG LIKE THAT  !


----------



## pasttreasures57 (Aug 2, 2009)

Nope, sorry, we took a friend fishing with us and I dug, he started digging and took the gun and a coonhollow whiskey bottle, sold it that day, got drunk, dui, killed a lady. Prison. jerk. But I have an original picture postcard of the last public hanging in ca. The Rugles Bros. It is on the tree. They robbed a Wells Fargo Stage.

<a href="http://viewmorepics.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=viewImage&friendID=438562294&albumID=1103293&imageID=12537114"><img src="http://hotlink.myspacecdn.com/images02/3/84bc2584ff9c406a8d6e1cebb4626010/m.jpg" alt="" /></a>


----------



## riverdiver (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey pasttreasures57,

 What you found is called a Shoyu Pot, I found one in New Hampshire last year. Rockbot has a photo and description of one in the digging and finding forum, his came from Hawaii.


----------



## CanYaDigIt (Aug 2, 2009)

Hey Joyce.  Pretty grotesque photo there.  I like it, although it's not something I'd want to look at on a daily basis.  Is that an original pic?  Do you know where it was taken?  You'll have to show it to me tonight when I'm up that way.  I'd love to see it.


----------



## pasttreasures57 (Aug 2, 2009)

Yep, its an original pic turned into a postcard, I don't know if Robert Kyle had it made, or if he got it, one of the only ones without a postmark or letter. I talked with the museum, hmm not the wells fargo but the museum in that town and they did not even have one or a copy.   Joyce


----------



## Dabeel (Aug 3, 2009)

Photos of public hangings just give me the creeps! #1) the bodies just look creepy, neck broken etc #2) It always seemed to me to be a horrible way to go..........sometimes they didn't get so lucky and have an immediate death. #3) Terrible images of KKK hangings of innocent men and women don't help either

 It just has always freaked me out since I was a kid seeing those photos still to this day.

 Doug


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 3, 2009)

AA (acronyms anonymous) maintains a databank of the most vile, atrocious photos of simians acting poorly in concert with other species (Bonobos and emergent politicians included).


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 3, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  cordilleran
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## cordilleran (Aug 3, 2009)

You should see private hangings, auto de-fe. Outta sight, what a fright.


----------



## pasttreasures57 (Aug 3, 2009)

Doug, 
   I am sorry, I did not mean to offend anyone and to be honest I feel the same way you do and they didn't always die quick, alot of times they strangled. HOrrible. I have just been going through some old paperwork and a collection I am going to have to sell, and historicaly speaking I thought it was ok.   Joyce 






a[/align]picture postcard from 1917....something nice...maybe bottles or jars around!!!! Joyce[/align]


----------



## Dabeel (Aug 5, 2009)

Joyce,
 I wasn't offended, I was just making a comment..........no worries here

 Thanks,
 Doug


----------



## Wilkie (Aug 5, 2009)

> ORIGINAL:  riverdiver
> 
> Hey pasttreasures57,
> 
> What you found is called a Shoyu Pot, I found one in New Hampshire last year. Rockbot has a photo and description of one in the digging and finding forum, his came from Hawaii.


 I have never heard them called Shoyu Pots but I have heard them and seen them called "soy pots".  They were actually used for holding soy sauce.  Here is just one reference to it being called a "soy pot", there are many others out there too.  I found Shoyu pots on the internet too but they looked different than this.  

 I have two of these soy pots that I picked up at a yard sale when I was a teenager.  I've been told they're worth about 15 dollars each but I have never seen one sold or listed so I can't confirm that.  I do know that they are pretty common finds though.


----------



## riverdiver (Aug 7, 2009)

Hey wilkie,

 Thanks for the info, I borrowed the term from rockbot as this is what he called his and his is the same as mine and annies. My research showed modern pots being very different but did say that 'shoyo' means 'soy' in chinese?


----------



## pasttreasures57 (Aug 7, 2009)

Hello guys,
   I am so new to this, I am wondering why my pot looks so different. Could it be the age? Or the fact it was under sand and water so long or what? Joyce I am going to check that site. I had it in my head it was a Sakki jug, sounded better, I like Sakki, and i don't ususally drink. Joyce....[8D]


----------

